# can i get prego after using a condom



## ritsu (Nov 23, 2013)

me and my boyfriend have been using condoms, all the time. is it possible for me to get prego ,even when using condoms. and none of them have broken. im alittle worried and kinda need some help


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Yes, you can get pregnant any time you are sexually active. No birth control method works to protect against pregnancy 100%. Condom failure rate is something like 12%, meaning that if 100 women are active and use condoms as their bc method for one year, during that year 12 of them will become pregnant.


----------



## ritsu (Nov 23, 2013)

Him and i have only had sex 7 times and all with condoms and like ive said none have broken and im alittle worried cause im suppose to start my period and im a day late


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Being a day late is not that unusual. I would try not to worry too much. It is possible to get pregnant when using a condom correctly every time and it does not break or come off, but the odds are fairly low. If your period doesn't show up in a couple of days you can take a test and it should be quite accurate at that point. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## ritsu (Nov 23, 2013)

Idk their kinda random...im just really worried and abit scared thats all


----------



## odalisque (Jul 30, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma*
> 
> Yes, you can get pregnant any time you are sexually active. No birth control method works to protect against pregnancy 100%. Condom failure rate is something like 12%, meaning that if 100 women are active and use condoms as their bc method for one year, during that year 12 of them will become pregnant.


This is actually the failure rate for typical use, which includes people "forgetting" to use a condom. Failure rate for perfect use is 2-3% (which is obviously still a chance of pregnancy, but much lower!) Perfect use would be using a condom every single time, making sure they're stored correctly, and putting them on correctly.


----------

